# 28" EDL's



## leez_brute (Dec 24, 2010)

my buddy just bought a set of EDL's. cant wait to see them in action. the lugs on these things look huge. any input on how these do in the mud/water?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

They dig bad. Long as there's a bottom they will do well. Great in ruts w/ a bottom & they climb well. Just don't get excited with them in swampy situation.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^x2... couldn't have said it any better myself. I used to have a set of 28 EDLs on my 650 SRA, you'll never wear them out, and they really are a great tire, just not like a Back or Law though.


----------



## leez_brute (Dec 24, 2010)

I know they look mean as hell. I cant wait to see them in action


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

yep, P425 is spot on. They are terrific crushed on RDC Swamp LoX for racing too because they will dig until they find bottom..........just PRAY there is a bottom. Not the greatest trail tire and will dig ya one heck of a hole, but wear like iron. Bootlegger will be able to tell ya anything more for details about their ride.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

swampthing said:


> .........just PRAY there is a bottom.....


note quite - You only *hope* there is bottom, some little China man *prays* there is so that you don't come through his floor.......


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

^^^^bahahaha. they do dig bad. went riding at soggy bottoms one time, rode for 5 minutes, got stuck. went and got my 29.5 laws and walked through it.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

If there is bottom to be found before you lay too much frame, they are an awesome tire. Those massive lugs will keep scracting for traction and throw chunks like there is no tomorrow.


----------



## leez_brute (Dec 24, 2010)

will a popo 500 pull em ok? they seemed heavy


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

might need a little clutch help.


----------

